
AMD’s Mobile Revival: Redefining the Notebook Business with the Ryzen 9 4900HS - vanburen
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15708/amds-mobile-revival-redefining-the-notebook-business-with-the-ryzen-9-4900hs-a-review
======
neogodless
[https://www.anandtech.com/show/15708/amds-mobile-revival-
red...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/15708/amds-mobile-revival-redefining-
the-notebook-business-with-the-ryzen-9-4900hs-a-review/4)

The battery life alone just seems so appealing! Coupled with the CPU grunt,
this is an ideal machine for someone like me that plays CPU-intensive games,
and spends the rest of his time compiling code and running lots of programs. I
wouldn't mind a dedicated Ethernet port, so I am eagerly awaiting reviews of
the beefier Zephyrus G15.

